# Looking for....



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a good accurate rifle I want to eventually get out to 600+ yard shots at relatively small targets (small deer and possibly smaller game) Something that's not going to break the bank. I only have a couple of bolt actions older WW2 models 7.62X54 and 303 , I've got a few semi autos, .223 and 7.62X39


Basically what should I look into? I really like the Remington 700 in 30.06. The furthest target I've hit was about 500 yards a 1'by1' piece of plywood with my AR.


----------



## lightningfront (Jun 10, 2009)

the same boat as you at the moment. I'm also looking into the Remington 700 but chambered in .308 as it's the caliber the army uses in the M24 SWS package, and a little less expensive than 30-06. I'm planning on just starting out with the 700 and adding a good scope in the 3-9x or 4-12x range. Eventually upgrade the stock, barrel, and trigger as funds permit.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

The Remington 700 has always been a great choice for a relatively inexpensive/accurate bolt action.

I'm thinking the 270 caliber would be more suited for long distance with a flatter trajectory and delivering substantial energy at 600 yds.

*Ballistics results* 270 Win and 308 Win Remington Premier Accutip. :smt023


----------

